# 92 GXE with belt/squeal problem



## wufnu (Mar 19, 2014)

This is the Nissan that will never die. I'm about to hit 300k miles on it. Only one window works. It's a tough bird.

My belt squeals when I turn the A/C fan on. We've replaced every component in the A/C system and it's still doing it. Tension is good, belt is new. Started by replacing the compressor, which was locking up. New compressor still locks up. After that we replaced each other A/C system component (causing the A/C components to be worth more than the entire car...). 

Finally took it to the shop and the technician said the pressure was very high when he did diagnostics. Stops squealing if I spray condenser with water. Because of that fact, technician said it was the reed valve in the compressor (i.e. compressor is bad). Weird that a new compressor would have the exact same problem as the old one. Fans are working just fine, isn't running hot, etc. Everything seems to be just fine. I don't get it. 

Here's another weird thing. I drove it today with A/C off and when I turned the fan on it squealed anyway. Whaaaat? A/C off and it still squeals throughout the entire temperature range. 

Before I go replacing the compressor again, what else might it be?


----------

